# what did early applewood saw handles look like?



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

I got two applewood handles here one is a disston I used boiled linseed oil on and this cresson open handle.Did these handles look darker like the disston handle or blonde like the cresson open handle? or did it get bleached from sun? also the crack on the cresson, is it something that I should glue?looks hard to get glue in the crack cause it is so small. thank you chris


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

I can't answer your question, but here is a link to the Disstonian Institute Gallery page. About the sixth picture down has the caption : "This is how a Disston saw looked new........." Other pages on the Institute site may give you further information on what was used for finishing handles.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Off hand I can't think of any wood that gets bleached by the sun , most times it gets darkened.

I have an applewood Disston from the 1950's and it is about halfway between those two in colour 

check out this site 
http://www.disstonianinstitute.com/


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

before I check that link which I rember that page on that site,great site by the way,to me its the saw version of pats [email protected]. not sure why I didnt think of that.ok does the handle finshed in linseed oil look to dark to you guys?what do you guys choose for your handles? chris


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

http://http://supertool.com/ and a big thanx to those who take time to inform us and make sites to do the same!


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

It looks dark to me, but I love that look, particularly on classic old tools. To me it says this saw has a history, has been well used and taken care of and has a 100 years more use in it.

Really, it's all about personal preference.

On saw handles I use BLO, you can topcoat with almost anything after that including poly, wax, lacquer or shellac. I made a couple of new ones in the last year and treated with BLO followed by poly. I've got several old ones that I have just cleaned and waxed.

If you haven't yet, visit the site Hosted by Firemedic (Jean) http://www.creoleproject.blogspot.com/ On the right hand side there should be a link on cleaning and restoring wood tools.


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

yeah that handle is lighter and the cresson open handle doesnt have anything on it yet. I know you wont get the same color out of wood,I have a 607 bedrock I could have sworn the handle was painted black but it wasnt and it was not dirt or grease just a dark cut of roose wood alot darker then the tote


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

I had no idea firemedic had his own site him and a bunch of you guys are allways a big help,BLO?not sure what that is?


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Boiled linseed oil


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

ok maybe ill stick with that then it does give it that dated look what about that crack?would glue help that small of a crack?I really wont be able to get glue in the crack


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

You could try putting some glue over the crack and then rub it in with your finger. It's hard to tell exactly how small it is. If it doesn't reach all the way through the handle, or you can't flex it apart to get glue in it, you might just leave it and glue it when/if it spreads.


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

yeah ill just keep a eye on it after I sharpin it I plan to use it after i sharp in it
ok thanx chris


----------

